# Did I rescind effectively?



## TJC (Aug 29, 2013)

This past Sunday I signed a contract at a presentation with Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  About an hour later they called, saying I had not signed the Wyndham credit card receipt, so I agreed to return to their office the next morning.  Luckily, later that day I found TUG. (Thank you all so much for what you do here!) 
Monday morning I returned to their office and told them that I wanted to cancel the contract...of course they wanted to discuss it more but I was firm and overall they did not give me too hard of a time.  
So they had me write down my Contract #, the date, state that I wish to cancel, and signed and printed my name.  The Wyndham rep also signed and dated and I received a copy.

My questions are:  
Was that an effective way to rescind this contract, as opposed to being mailed? 
My wife also signed the contract, but was not there to sign the cancellation letter, is this an issue?

Any opinions or words of wisdom will be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

It wasn't pretty, and I wouldn't try it at Wastegate or at several in Mexico, but you probably got 'er done.

Congratulations. 

Jim

PS: My questions are:
Was that an effective way to rescind this contract, as opposed to being mailed?
My wife also signed the contract, but was not there to sign the cancellation letter, is this an issue?

It might be if they want to push the issue, but having a copy, dated and signed by the salesweasel, if they were ever to sue you for breach or anything, any reasonable person can see your intent.


----------



## TJC (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea, I'm still contemplating sending a letter with both our signatures on it.  When I asked the salesman about resale points, he basically said they are pretty much useless.  But what I'm seeing on here is that they work about the same...except about $50,000 cheaper.  Wyndham does seem to be a fairly flexible system with the points, and I am still very interested.  I just want to do it smart!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 30, 2013)

What you did_* may *_be sufficient, but why take any chance?

Find the written instructions on how to rescind; they are somewhere in the tons of information they gave you.  Follow those instructions literally:  if they require U.S.Mail, use U.S.Mail, not FedEx.  Both of you should sign.  

No harm in using a method of delivery that will generate a delivery receipt for you; just make sure you also use a permitted method.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 4, 2013)

I think this one is yet another "No Brainer".  Yes, everyone can see your intent, but the *CONTRACT* you and your Bride signed required a few specific things to occur to cancel.  You haven't performed those functions yet.

Write the letter, get both of you to sign it, wander down to the Post Office and register your mailing of the letter.  No return receipt is required.  All you will ever need is Proof of Mailing but as was said previously, a Proof of Receipt is never a bad thing.  Oh, and get this all done before your Rescission Period expires...like today!

No shortcuts...you have faaaaaaar too much money at stake.

=====
Just a side comment and I do not know the answer...is a Contract still binding if one of the joint signatures has not rescinded?  My simple mind can see it as still valid on the remaining signature.  Not sure but I wouldn't take the chance...not with these guys.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 4, 2013)

Agree. Just send the letter TODAY with the return receipt requested. Then you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 4, 2013)

Send the letter of *rescission* Today

Certified Mail - Proof of Mailing Required
Return Receipt for you own Peace of Mind


rescind


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2013)

wackymother said:


> Agree. Just send the letter TODAY with the return receipt requested. Then you won't have to worry about it.



He signed the contract Sunday the 25th. If he didn't send a letter before last Tuesday, (10 days in Florida) he's too late. Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> He signed the contract Sunday the 25th. If he didn't send a letter before last Tuesday, (10 days in Florida) he's too late. Jim



10 days from Sunday Aug. 25 is today, Sept 4 so if it gets mailed today, all is well.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> 10 days from Sunday Aug. 25 is today, Sept 4 so if it gets mailed today, all is well.



You're right. I was counting the 25th as day 1 and that would actually be the 26th. Sometimes I don't count so good.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> You're right. I was counting the 25th as day 1 and that would actually be the 26th. Sometimes I don't count so good.
> 
> Jim



I'm sitting here looking at the Atlantic drinking a lot of Bloody Mary's and my own frozen concoction I call Daytona Sunrise and I was wondering if I would  have to edit that post.  I just hope they rescind successfully.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 5, 2013)

TJC said:


> Yea, I'm still contemplating sending a letter with both our signatures on it.  When I asked the salesman about resale points, he basically said they are pretty much useless.  But what I'm seeing on here is that they work about the same...except about $50,000 cheaper.  Wyndham does seem to be a fairly flexible system with the points, and I am still very interested.  I just want to do it smart!



Wyndham is a very good system and a great value at resale. The system isn't basically the same at resale, it is EXACTLY the same. The few perks that a resale doesn't carry (VIP) are not guaranteed to even those who grossly overpay retail prices and are extinguished when those retail points are resold as any resale kills them off. Add in that even breaking even on what those perks represent if they continue to exist at the current levels would take decades and you can see that it is a house of cards built by weasels.  

Look around for a deal on resale points, they are easily found, decide where you want them based and enjoy. Wyndham is a flexible and reasonably priced system.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 5, 2013)

I was reading the TUG newsletter and am so happy that you found TUG in time.  You saved a lot of money.


----------



## TJC (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry all for the late response, I did up a quick cancellation letter with both me and my wife's signatures and send it certified mail with return receipt on August 30...within Florida's 10 days and even Colorado's 5 days, just to be sure!  Six bucks is pretty cheap for the peace of mind.  I've since been reading here almost nonstop.  TUG has been extremely educational and quite entertaining also!  I need to sign up for that newsletter.  I think I will become a paid TUG member today. 

I have decided to make a resale purchase of Club Wyndham Access from eBay.  I think I may document the process here so I can get everyone's feedback/judgment.  Would the proper place for a new thread on this be the Wyndham thread or the buying thread?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 7, 2013)

I would  vote for Wyndham  form since it is unique to Wyndham!

You might want to do search on Club Wyndham Access. I  don't think CWA will work.  Or, just scan posts in Wyndham forum.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 7, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> I would vote for Wyndham form since it is unique to Wyndham!
> 
> You might want to do search on Club Wyndham Access. I don't think CWA will work. Or, just scan posts in Wyndham forum.


 
The search tug via Google search will work on cWA


----------

